# Schwarzlicht schädlich für Tft?



## SLYENTFOX11 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo. Ich habe mir vor Kurzem eine Schwarzlichtlampe gekauft. Da ich aber mal irgendwo gehört hab, dass die Dinger schädlich für Tfts sein sollen, würde Ich gern wissen ob das stimmt. Ich will die Lampe bei mir im Zimmer aufhängen ( wo mein pc auch steht).
Stimmt das wirklich oder ist das nur ein Mythos? Ich hab mal gefragt und herausgefunden, dass das UV-Licht der Lampe nichts machen kann, da das ja auch im Sonnenlicht enthalten ist. Das UV-Licht der Lampe jedoch ist ( glaub ich doch mal ziemlich arg ) stärker als das der Sonne und wird auch nicht vom Ozon gefiltert. Macht das dem Monitor was oder stimmt das überhaupt nicht? Sorry aber ich kenn mich mit Tfts nicht gut genug aus um das wissen zu können, deshalb ja auch die Frage.

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß, Slyentfox11


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte in D zwar eine Schwarzlichtroehre, aber kein TFT, daher ist dies jetzt einfach mal so dahinspekuliert.
Ich denke nicht dass da was dran ist, und ich glaube auch kaum dass eine Schwarzlichtroehre mehr UV-Strahlung aussendet als die Sonne, denn dann duerften diese Dinger wohl ordentlich Krebserregend sein (ich muesste entsprechend ueberwuchert sein mit Geschwueren da ich damals eigentlich fast nur Schwarzlicht genutzt hab, ist einfach freundlicher fuer lichtempfindliche Augen).

Aber vielleicht weiss ja jemand was was ich jetzt total uebersehe.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2008)

Naja ... Schwarzlicht ist UV-A-Strahlung. Und die wird vom Ozon nur sehr bedingt gefiltert. D.h. dem bist du ständig ausgesetzt und es ist nicht wirklich gefährlich. Im Gegensatz zu UV-B verursachen diese Strahlen keine direkten DNA-Schäden. Und dringen auch nur bis zu Lederhaut (hohe Dosen verursachen eine kurze, nur Stunden anhaltende Bräune  )

Also musst du dir keine Sorgen machen 

Also: Kein UV-B oder gar UV-C. UV-C wird praktisch von unserer Atmophäre komplett gefiltert und würde den Großteil der Pflanzen absterben lassen. Hochgradig ungesund 

Ich glaube, dass das mit dem TFT nur ein Hirngespinst ist und physikalisch gesehen Unfug ... dem TFT passiert nichts. Bei OLED-Displays könnte das schon anders sein, da UV-Strahlung organische Verbindungen spalten kann.


----------



## SLYENTFOX11 (4. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Das mit der Sonne ist gar keine schlechte vermutung. Ich weiß zwar, dass UV-Licht krebserregend ist aber wenn es denn so schlimm ist würden die Lampen ja nicht verkauft werden dürfen. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass das den Tfts was schadet. Wenn das eh UV-A ist und das vom Ozon nicht gefiltert wird, dann wirds wohl auch dem Tft nichts machen.
Gruß, Slyentfox11.

Ps: Ich hab die Schwarzlichtlampe im EMP gekauft. Wer will kann sich das ja ansehn.
http://www.emp.de


----------

